# Torn lip tie



## Maggs

My 19 month old fell and tore his lip tie this morning. I asked the dentist when I had him registered about it and he said they don't often snip anymore unless it's a concern with feeding/speech, but that he would probably fall at some point and tear it himself and it would bleed a lot. Well he wasn't joking! Anyways, he seems fine now after the initial shock of it. I phoned the dentist but he doesn't need to be seen. My only concern now is the piece of skin that was his lip tie severed cleanly from the gum but is now hanging from his upper lip! Will they have to take this off? I don't want him to catch it in his front teeth and he's got quite a gap between his two front ones. Anyone else have this before?


----------



## tommyg

You mean the bit between his top lip and top teeth? 
Its called your fernum, DS ripped his last week.

I phoned NHS 24 who told me to get it checked at AnE. They inturn said it was fine and would heel itself. But his wasn't as bad as you lo sounds.
I'd be tempted to get it checked, as its the soft part of his mouth ie not teeth its not really a dentist he needs to see.


----------



## Maggs

Yes he had a lip tie and it tore completely from the gum so now he had this triangle of tissue hanging on the inside of his top lip. It will never reconnect itself. I don't know if they'll leave it, stitch it or snip it off.


----------



## minties

Thomas plays with his torn frenulum! Kinda gross. It doesn't get stuck in his teeth though.


----------



## babyjan

I think mine tore his at around 9 months, he was learning to crawl and banged his mouth on the floor several times, it bled a lot! There was loose skin but I don't notice it any more and it's healed.

For that reason I'm not 100% sure but there was a lot of bleeding.


----------



## DaddyDanny

I REMEMBER this happening to me as a kid. So wild. lol... Mine ripped in a fall, and I had a looong piece of skin hanging down for a while. It's not there now. I dunno what happened to it. I guess it fell off as it healed or something.


----------

